# Skylight Measurement



## robertjconley5 (7 mo ago)

Does anyone know the measurement dimensions of the _rectangular_ skylight? When I measured this past Fall it was ~ 14x28 or so I thought. I figured it was just a normal 14x14 doubled. My goal is to find or make an adapter so that I can replace that rectangular skylight with some kind of fan (hopefully a Maxx) but I'm not finding much at all via search 10 Steps to Measure RV Skylight- RVProfy and Google.
Thanks for any suggestions..


----------

